# Largest Fish Disappeared From Aquarium!



## kiwikiwi85 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey all,

I'm new here  I'm not sure if this is in the right forum, so feel free to move it if I was mistaken!

I was hoping I could get some light shed on a little problem I'm having. About a month ago I thought one of my Neon Tetras went missing. I had 5, and two died quite awhile back... so I was SURE I had three left, but I can't be certain. I only have two now. I thought perhaps it had died and gotten eaten or something, as that happened to me once a long time ago (I caught the other fish doing it! Gross)

Anyways, NOW, I just fed my fish to discover that my largest (or second largest - I can't be sure without both of them in there to tell!) has disappeared. He was a Danio. I haven't looked at the aquarium in about 2 days, as I wasn't home, but I'm sure he was there on the weekend. I flipped over all my ornaments to make sure he didn't die and get stuck, and he has definitely vanished into thin air.

I have an algae eater an aquarium store sold me when I had an algae problem - I've since moved, and no longer have that problem with the new location for my aquarium, but I do feed him algae pucks. Is it possible he's eating my fish??? I don't think any of the other fish are big enough to have attacked the danio!!

In addition to the neon tetras, danios, and algae eater I have a few bleeding heart tetras and zebra fish.

Help!!


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

check inside your filter as sometimes they will get sucked up there


----------



## kiwikiwi85 (Jan 22, 2010)

Nope, not in the filter either... and I forgot to mention I have noticed my algae eater is sort of "chasing" my remaining danio... if the danio swims near him, he kind of lunges after him and the danio swims away.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

What type of algae eater are we talking about??

PS. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## kiwikiwi85 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi: 

I'm not sure what type he is. He's about the same size as my Danios, maybe 5-6cm long. He's a light gold colour with a dark grey stripe down his middle... I attached a picture if that helps


----------



## WisFish (Dec 16, 2008)

If he's like the one in my pic he's a Chinese algae eater. I've had these fish for the last 30 years. They'll eat dead fish but I've never seen them kill and eat any fish. They are territorial which is why they chase other fish around.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

If it's a chinese algae eater (it does look like one to me in the picture) they are known to be aggressive, especially as they get older. It's possible that this fish, if a CAE, is responsible for your disappearing fish.

PS. WisFish has kept these fish for 30 years and he's never seen one kill a fish so....I defer to his experience!


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

He could of jumped out and turned into a fish chip too......


----------



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

I had a female guppy (big pregnant) and it disapeared and I have nothing to eat it. I took all the plants out and nothing. Twilight zone stuff.
But, yes, those types of algae eaters you have will eat the fish.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I doubt a young CAE like that is killing them but it's quite likely that it's eating the bodies. Do your other fish appear healthy? What are your water parameters (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate)?


----------



## kiwikiwi85 (Jan 22, 2010)

I am pretty sure it's a Chinese Algae Eater... and the picture is quite old. I got him at LEAST a year ago, probably more like a year and a half now. The fish is not anywhere in the Aquarium (overturned everything, checked filter) and not outside the Aquarium. 

There's no way he could have jumped out (closed lid) and I've also checked all around the floor/couch/etc just to be sure... He is gone, gone, gone! No trace. Very bizarre. 

All my other fish seem healthy and fine, eating, swimming normally etc... and he was fine last time I saw him. 

Not sure what my levels are - I have a test kit for PH and Nitrate (I think) I'll have to dig out this weekend and check.


----------

